

Ask HN: How do you manage license keys in your software? - singer

Are there any well-known web services that manage license keys for desktop, web and mobile applications?<p>I'm assuming most people roll their own system (like me). If that assumption is true, I'm wondering if software developers would rather pay for a service that generates and manages license keys, emails users to renew subscriptions, accepts payments, etc.<p>Any thoughts?
======
SyneRyder
Not sure about web & mobile, but on the desktop Armadillo was a big player:
<http://www.siliconrealms.com/> Armadillo would handle code generation /
management, while e-commerce services with Armadillo support would handle the
other half.

The downside of any common license system is that it becomes a big target for
crackers, since cracking the one system unlocks lots of software. Some
developers are happy to deal with that, others not.

If you're rolling your own, make sure you've checked out Brandon Staggs'
article on Partial Key Verification (PKV):
[http://www.brandonstaggs.com/2007/07/26/implementing-a-
parti...](http://www.brandonstaggs.com/2007/07/26/implementing-a-partial-
serial-number-verification-system-in-delphi/)

------
nhebb
There are quite a few companies that provide online activation service (just
search for "software license management"), but the other features you list
aren't as common. I think you'd need to spend some time Googling related
phrases and do your own analysis to get a better feel for the market.

------
dchest
Welcome to the shareware registrars business!
<http://www.blackcatsystems.com/regservices/>

Some of them have SDKs and can manage license keys.

~~~
singer
A lot of those links are broken and/or seem to link to services that are only
in business to help sell software.

I was thinking of a system that generates license keys, allows software to
check in to verify those license keys, notify customers when license keys are
expiring, etc. It doesn't seem like those companies offer services like that.

Perhaps I am trying to solve a problem that does not exist.

------
nhangen
We've been trying to solve this problem for our software IgnitionDeck, and
haven't yet had time to write our own tools for the job. I looked,
unsuccessfully, but would certainly pay for a decent solution.

